# شرح برنامج safe للتحليل الانشائي



## abd83 (9 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لو تكرمتم على احتاج الى كتاب باللغة العربية لشرح برنامج safe للتحليل الانشائي
و كيفية توريد الملف من الاوتوكاد الى البرنامج و وضع الحمولات على العنصر المدروس
ارجو المساعد
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abd83 (11 مارس 2006)

مساعدة يا زملاء


----------



## Nsync (11 مارس 2006)

ماهو لو كنت كتبت عنوان موضوعك أنك عايز مساعدة كنت لقيت حد يساعدك أنما انت كتبت أنه شرح للبرنامج عشان كده كل اللى بيدخلوا على موضوعك عايزين الشرح ده زيك بالظبط


----------



## mohammed talat (11 مارس 2006)

لو احد عنده كتاب لsafe يكون مشكورا جدا وياتي به


----------



## abd83 (17 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
وين النشاما يا اخوان
ردو على الموضوع حتى بنعم او لا 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## ozonet (18 مارس 2006)

سأحاول مساعتك في أقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## boulder_2006 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

والله ما عندي شئ


----------



## وسيم غنيم (22 فبراير 2007)

وانا مثلك اخى ابحث عنة
ان الله بالسر عليم


----------



## صديق احمد صديق (22 فبراير 2007)

كتاب مميز بحق ..... شكرا لك وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## صديق احمد صديق (22 فبراير 2007)

كتاب مميز بحق ..... شكرا لك نسال الله ان نوفق


----------



## امل لبنان (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا ابحث عن هذا البرنامج فيا ريت حدا يوضع الرابط والكراك
اما بالنسبة للشرح فيوجد شرح فيديو علي هذا الرابط http://www.csiberkeley.com/support_watch&learn.html لكنه انجليزي
اتمني الحصول علي البرنامجباقرب وقت ممكن
شكرا


----------



## صديق احمد صديق (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العطاء السر وافادك الله بعلمك


----------



## خالد جمال الدين (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الكتاب يارجاله وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

كان فيه دروس عديدة في الموقع ساحاول رفع البعض منها و في الاول هدا مرجع كمان حملت من ملتقان


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> كان فيه دروس عديدة في الموقع ساحاول رفع البعض منها و في الاول هدا مرجع كمان حملت من ملتقان


 اسفة الان هدا الملف الاول و شكرا


----------



## مش لاقي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي العزيز يوجد شرح لهذا البرنامج قام به أخونا مصطفى البارودي في هذا المنتدى ولكني لا أتذكر الروابط . بامكانك استخدام خاصية البحث .


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اسفة الان هدا الملف الاول و شكرا


جزيتي عنا خيرا....................


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

امل لبنان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا ابحث عن هذا البرنامج فيا ريت حدا يوضع الرابط والكراك
> اما بالنسبة للشرح فيوجد شرح فيديو علي هذا الرابط http://www.csiberkeley.com/support_watch&learn.html لكنه انجليزي
> اتمني الحصول علي البرنامجباقرب وقت ممكن
> شكرا



اخي العزيز البرنامج موجود في المنتدى وحاول تبحث عنه في موضوع اسال عن برنامج الايتابس والساب والساف في المواضيع الرئيسيه


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز هذا البرنامج مع الشرح وهذا كله اضافه من الاخ حسان 2 في هذا المنتدى


http://www.filefactory.com/file/db6919/



وكذلك

الأخوة الكرام
استكمالا لمجموعة البرامج المرتبطة ب sap2000 اليكم برنامج csicolumn v8. 3.1 وهو برنامج شامل لتصميم الأعمدة في كل حالات تحميلها.
آملا ان يستفيد منه المهتمون بالأمر
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7b5ca6/

وكذلك
أخي الكريم
تجد هنا مجموعة ملفات movies تشرح اساسيات برنامج csisafe وهي مأخوذة عن الموقع الأساسي للبرنامج ارجو ان تكون مرضية
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b3f108

وكذلك

الأخوة الكرام
تتمة لبرنامج csi column اقدم اليكم ملف فيه manual للبرنامج يسهل التعرف عليه وتقان العمل به, رجاء الفائدة للجميع
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c52420/


الأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي بعض ملفات فديو تشرح كيفية استخدام برنامج csicolumn وهي مأخوذة من موقع البرنامج على الشبكة, ربما تزيد الفائدة
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/346fc0/

اتمنى ان تستفاد منها يارب
مع تحياتي


----------



## أبو نادر (28 أكتوبر 2008)

قريبا باذن الله نوطة دورة تدريبية شاملة ورهيبة للايتابس والسيف 
انتظروها مع مفاجآت أخرى قريبا بإذن الله
لاتنسونا من الدعاء....


----------



## مش لاقي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعينك ويقويك أخونا المهندس/ skill


----------



## مش لاقي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر خاص للأخت المهندسة فاطمة جزاها الله كل خير على الملف.


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (28 أكتوبر 2008)

وهذا ايضا شرح فيديو للcsicol
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102369.html


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم راجع الأخ الغالي والمهندس الكبير
مصطفى البارودي
ربنا يبارك لنا فيه


----------



## Eng_Nadia (8 يناير 2009)

انا اريد ان ااخذ هذا الكورس ولكن لا أعلم أين ااخذه لو سمحتم من يعلم يخبرني


----------



## Eng_Nadia (8 يناير 2009)

انا اريد ان ااخذ هذا الكورس ولكن لا أعلم أين ااخذه لو سمحتم من يعلم يخبرني


----------



## omeef (14 فبراير 2009)

شرح برنامج safe للمهندس مصطفي البارودي 
SAFE
http://rapidshare.com/files/139332307/SAFE1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/139331768/SLAB2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/139332460/SAFE3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/139332582/SAFE4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/140816182/5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/140816011/6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/140815746/3EX.rar

وللامانة الروايط منقولة من منتدى اخر
ونسال الله ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## ahmedslal (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eslamy ser 7ayti (7 فبراير 2010)

وانل كمان عايزة شرح البرنامج


----------



## khalidhamdy (23 مايو 2010)

جزيتم خيرا كثيرا


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (23 مايو 2010)

وجهة نظري الشرح افضل من الكتاب وفى موضوع للمهندس ايهاب سعيد فى الملتقى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 مايو 2010)

المنتدى فيه موضوع مثبت عن شروحات المهندس ايهاب 
فيه ان شاء الله شرح للبرنامج ان شاء الله يفيدك 
وكمان على المنتدى شرح للمهندس مصطفى البارودى وموجود على النت كتير 
ان شاء الله يفيدك
تحياتى


----------



## فنون هندسية (26 مايو 2010)

متشكريين ولكم الشكر جدا:20:


----------



## المقاولاتية (26 مايو 2010)

ياشباب المنتدى ابي مساعدتكم 
انا عندي مؤسسة مقاولات وعندي عمالة وعندي كافة الامكانيات اللازمة بس افتقد للأدارة ليس عندي قدرة على تسيير المؤسسة كيف الحل افيدوني على الهوتميل silvercont


----------



## الفنون الهندسية (26 مايو 2010)

متشكرييييييييين :20:


----------



## هاني علي 26 (26 مايو 2010)

لاتدور ولاتحتار شرح المهندس ايهاب افضل اختيار


----------



## نسرين السمان (30 سبتمبر 2010)

احتاج كتاب تعليم برنامج safe12 ولكم الشكر


----------



## ahmed arfa (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط ده هيفيدكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1784717-post5.html


----------



## totti2009 (20 فبراير 2011)

Gooooooooooooooood


----------



## totti2009 (20 فبراير 2011)

Goooooooooooood


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 فبراير 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء
اى أحد يحتاج اى شئ فى شرح السيف 12 أنا تحت امره سواء على المنتدى أو على الخاص
تقبلو تحياتى


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## hoiyemen (23 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء
> اى أحد يحتاج اى شئ فى شرح السيف 12 أنا تحت امره سواء على المنتدى أو على الخاص
> تقبلو تحياتى



نحن بانتظار قيامكم باعداد دوره تدريبيه متكامله فى شرح السيف 12. لما تملكه من درايه ومعرفه بهذا البرنامج. ونا مل بان يكون هذا في اقرب وقت ممكن ..... و شكرا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (12 أبريل 2011)

nsync قال:


> ماهو لو كنت كتبت عنوان موضوعك أنك عايز مساعدة كنت لقيت حد يساعدك أنما انت كتبت أنه شرح للبرنامج عشان كده كل اللى بيدخلوا على موضوعك عايزين الشرح ده زيك بالظبط



صحيح هوه لو انا عارف ما فتحت على عنوانك شرح للبرنامج فيجب ان يكون عنوانك طلب مساعده في السيف


----------



## salahz (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
لو تكرمتم على احتاج الى كتاب باللغة العربية لشرح برنامج safe للتحليل الانشائي
و كيفية توريد الملف من الاوتوكاد الى البرنامج و وضع الحمولات على العنصر المدروس
ارجو المساعد
و لكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## saalaam (7 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?n9ba1ky4nqcz80v


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

انا زيك تمام بادور على كتاب يشرح البرنامج دا يا ريت حد من الزملاء يتكرم ويساعدنا


----------



## صلاح نور نور (7 أغسطس 2012)

سنحاول المساعده


----------



## محمود علام (5 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات


----------

